# Looking for a Crane



## utah1977 (Jan 6, 2011)

As the thread title suggests, I'm looking for an RC Truck Crane. My company will use it for industrial rigging familiarization purposes, so it needs to be relatively large and as fully functional as possible (Boom Rotate, Boom Extend/Retract, Boom Up/Down, Cable Up/Down, etc.). There are some I've found on Amazon and various online toy stores, but most of them tend to be pretty crappy and not realistic enough to use for any sort of training purpose. Trend Times Toys had a very good one that was perfect, but they say the plant that made that truck was shut down. Does anybody know where I can find a product like this?


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

utah1977 said:


> As the thread title suggests, I'm looking for an RC Truck Crane. My company will use it for industrial rigging familiarization purposes, so it needs to be relatively large and as fully functional as possible (Boom Rotate, Boom Extend/Retract, Boom Up/Down, Cable Up/Down, etc.). There are some I've found on Amazon and various online toy stores, but most of them tend to be pretty crappy and not realistic enough to use for any sort of training purpose. Trend Times Toys had a very good one that was perfect, but they say the plant that made that truck was shut down. Does anybody know where I can find a product like this?


what you wanna pay .. ill build one for you .. probley lookin at 2 to 3 grand to build a half way good one ..for the time to design it .. most of the cost .. 
airplane transmiter and the servos .. that well give you all the controls .. on 2 sticks but not sure if close to a crane ... 
i race with a guy who owns cranes ill ask him how the contorls work 

or u take a old crane park it in the parkin lot and there ya go ..


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Check out Tamiya. I think they have a line of construction equipment.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

What you want is novel at best. Using a model for instructional purposes would not be neither practical or cost effective. The model crane you want could cost you as much as a old Carry Deck crane. 
If it were up to me, that would be the way I would proceed. Besides if this model was built just think of all the below hook devices that you would need to come up with along with spreader bars & Beams. I could see a price of at least $12,000 for the model and throw in the below hook devices. 

You could get a not so old carry Deck Crane, refit this unit and put it on your yard as a teaching tool. Nothing beats seat time my friend!

I have built several 1/4 scale cranes in the past and none of them were under $8000.00

Mike Clark
American Crane Systems, Inc.


----------

